# Eastlake Ride



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone doing the Cycle Eastlake ride this Sunday in Chula Vista??


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

Great fun! you'll like the hill at the 25mi mark. nice fast downhill run to the rest/turn stop. Hydrate & then you get to go back up. gotta pay the dues.

You'll like the border patrol station on 94 too.


----------

